

Show HN: Romulist - Monthly Reminders for Forgetful People - rocktronica

Made this little reminder app for my girlfriend after she forgot a car payment. You give it a list of events, the days-of-the-month they're due, and the number of days you'd like to be notified in advance. Every day, it goes through the list, checks each to see if you haven't done it yet for the month and if the current day is w/in the window you specified. If true to both, you get an email. If you don't mark the event as done, it rolls over to the next day, so it won't forget even when you do.<p>I realize this is "just another calendar app," but I think that pestering/nagging feature is pretty cool. When paired with SMS interactivity instead of just email, I'm hoping it could be something pay-worthy... but I want to see what people think of it before I build that functionality.<p>Anyway, I'd LOVE to hear what HN thinks. Cool? Not cool? Already done 1000x before?<p>Currently in private beta, but here's a super-secret invite URL for HN: http://romulist.com/invite?code=hn
======
rocktronica
What I responded with to a guy asking what sets it apart from iCal, something
like this will go on the front page after launch:

What Makes Romulist More Than Just Another Calendar App?

    
    
        * Variable reminder windows
          Outlook and iCal can tell you rent's due on the 1st, but they can't remind you about it 5 days in advance (or a week, or two weeks, etc).
        * Perseverance (aka, pestering)
          Once Google Calendar tells you about an event, it's up to you to do it and cross it off your mental checklist. Romulist will tell you about the event and then keep telling you until you tell it to stop. Subtle, no; effective, yes.
        * No need to log in
          Once you've got your events set up and email reminders turned on, you won't have to log in every day to make sure you're on top of things. You'll get an email from Romulist on days when there's something you need to worry about. On days that you don't, you're all clear.
        * No software to download
          It's all on the web. If you've got a device with an internet connection and a browser, you're solid.
        * SMS / TXT support (future feature...)
          Not by a computer every day? No worries. In the next version of Romulist, you'll be able to get and interact with reminders by TXT message on your phone. Receive "Car payment due in 5 days. -Romulist", respond with "done", and you're all set until the next time it's due. No internet connection required.

------
minalecs
I won't be trying your service because you don't have regular registration

~~~
rocktronica
Valid point. I voted it back to one.

